# Korg Rimpitch-C tuner - review



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I picked one of these up at Cosmo this week - they were half-price (regularly $40) so I thought it would be worth a try, because I can always use another tuner...

Basically it is a chromatic tuner that fits on the edge of the soundhole of an acoustic guitar - a little more subtle than a standard clip-on tuner. I have a Seiko tuner and a couple of Snark clip-ons and, to my ears, it is as accurate as any of them and its calibration matched them. I have had a bit of trouble adapting to the readout as it indicates a sharp with an extra led on the far right of the display, but I am sure that I can get used to it, given time. I was worried that it might deaden the sound of my guitar, as it adds mass to the top, and it does seem to take away a bit of the high end "sparkle", but it is minimal - I might stick with my Snark for a solo instrumental gig, but would be quite comfortable using it in any other situation.

At $20 this tuner is good value, but at $40 I think I would stick with a Snark ($23 - I think?) Also, this tuner only works on acoustic guitars with a standard soundhole, so it isn't as versatile as a standard clip-on.

I have no affiliation - just thought I'd let you know what I thought of it. (I know that not everyone here loves Snarks, but it is my "go to" tuner and it is mostly what I used for comparison.)

Anyone else tried one?


----------

